# clam pack vs. jewel case



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody out there know if the X Traction '71 Racing Camaro White and Orange comes in the jewel case? I have only seen it in the cant stack'em clam pack. :dude:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The white/orange Camaros only come in the blisterpack.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The cars in the jewel cases have different body colors than the ones in the clam packs.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

The cars in the jewel cases have different body colors than the ones in the clam packs.

Best regards,
Brian


not the dukes of hazzard sets


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They started the different colors/packaging combos with these 2 releases. The earlier Dukes cars, Mopar Mania, and Bowtie Tjets only came in one color.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

*I hate bister cards!*

I have to say that the blister cards are the worst idea that Round 2 has had since waiting for the second release to enforce pricing.

I hate the First Lap packaging. I want to stack the cars on a shelf with the rest of my cars from the last ten years but they are in this packaging that encourages them to sit on a shelf.

Tom, if you are listening, make all variations available in the jewel boxes.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

make all variations available in the jewel boxes.

good idea because then you dont have to rip the packaging to get it open you can pop the jewl top off race it then put it back in and put the top on


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the jewel cases better for shipping. But um why did they have to make a PURPLE Corvette lol.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It doesn't matter to me because I don't use the packaging for anything. However I guess I really like the blister pack better because I just throw it out after I open the cars. The jewel cases I tend to save (not sure for what yet).


----------



## T-Jet Man (Jul 28, 2006)

I am with you micyou03. Drive em like you stole em. I have a few I have saved for a later date and like the plastic case as well but for the most part when I buy a car it is going on the track. The case usually houses one of my old Aurora cars that I bought without one. T-Jet Man


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't like the clam packaging.I'd rather take my cars out of the jewel cases and put them back in after i'm done racing them.Tom, please make future releases available in just the jewel cases.Wish the First Lap cars were in jewel cases


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Whatevers cheapest. They could pack them in ziplock bags for all I care. How much does packaging add to these anyway?


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

It doesn't matter to me because I don't use the packaging for anything. However I guess I really like the blister pack better because I just throw it out after I open the cars. The jewel cases I tend to save (not sure for what yet).

save them cars are worth more with the jewl cases when your days are limmited sell them :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm the same way, they come out of the blister or package as soon as I get them. I want to see them out and free, not caged up... =)


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

For anyone taking their Broncos out of their clam packs, let me know if you would like to get rid of the AW Bronco card that comes in the packaging.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> It doesn't matter to me because I don't use the packaging for anything. However I guess I really like the blister pack better because I just throw it out after I open the cars. The jewel cases I tend to save (not sure for what yet).


LOL, me too, I have a box in the garage and 2 drawers full in the hobby room. can't seem to find it in me to throw them out.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hefer said:


> Whatevers cheapest. They could pack them in ziplock bags for all I care. How much does packaging add to these anyway?


How bout it. tom should offer "direct" buys from autoworld. cars wrapped in a piece of tissue paper and thrown in a baggie (cough, cough, Dash motorsports).


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I cut ou a flap in the back with an xacto knife so I don't ruin the package. the one thing I dislike about the blister pack is no spare guide pin. I know I have hundreds from other series but it is like a nice freebee when you get them with the jewel case.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

its nice when you drop a guide pin on the floor and just say "s**t, but reach over to the little drawer in the tool box that has like 4,000 of them in it". I remember having to crawl around on the floor searching for pins and tjet screws all the time. thats 1.00 a piece there.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I like the trading cards of the cars that come withthe jewel pack , I think it is a fair trade off for the extra guide pin. plus the clam packs come with all the AW art work cut out and it can be used to decorate your pit box, track etc.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> How bout it. tom should offer "direct" buys from autoworld. cars wrapped in a piece of tissue paper and thrown in a baggie (cough, cough, Dash motorsports).



I would prefer that. I really don't like being bothered with packaging.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

This just occurred to me.......Does AW make a display rack to accomodate the clam packs? We've seen the display cases for the jewels.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

dlw said:


> This just occurred to me.......Does AW make a display rack to accomodate the clam packs? We've seen the display cases for the jewels.


No, but Home Depot sells 2'x4' peg board, a little molding and a few packs of peg hooks.......an afternoon of assembly and you'll have one for under 25.00.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> No, but Home Depot sells 2'x4' peg board, a little molding and a few packs of peg hooks.......an afternoon of assembly and you'll have one for under 25.00.


hmmm where will i be able to find them ? i mean near wood section or ? 

Wes


----------

